# off to the fur buyer



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

took a load of yotes into the local fur buyer. and the kids each had a mink to sell. its always exciting to watch the kids get paid for their animals. cause a $20 bill makes them feel rich.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

i just saw these pics on faceook.looks like you had a good day hunting


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

they werent all from today, i wish i had days like that. i usually make a trip in every week and a half to two weeks. the kids always look forward to it, and the wife likes to go out for Timmy's.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great picture's, some hard earned trapping money.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Great pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Heck, any more I feel rich with a dollar bill. LOL Congrats again!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice haul SRN. It's great to see you involve the kids through the whole process.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great job on the fur and passing on a great tradition. Thanks for all the pics too!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A great job done!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

awesome job srn and its so nice to see kids in on the deal. with more ppl like you out there maybe the world would be a better place. old fassioned values priceless


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

There's 7 in the picture. I've got 32 in total so far this year. And thanks everyone were having fun and hopefully well get a few more.


----------

